
The Great Divide Over Market Efficiency - chollida1
http://www.institutionalinvestor.com/Article/3315202/Asset-Management-Equities/The-Great-Divide-over-Market-Efficiency.html?ArticleId=3315202&single=true#/.VvlAZ_krKHs
======
chollida1
If you are at all interested in markets and the Efficient Market Hypothesis
then I recommend reading this article.

It's a long read, but worth it if you ever wondered how to rationalize the
concept of investor alpha against the Efficient Market Hypothesis.

One of the authors, Cliff Asness, is a personal hero of mine and blogs semi
regularly on his funds blog here: [https://www.aqr.com/cliffs-
perspective](https://www.aqr.com/cliffs-perspective)

In my biased opinion, it's worth reading all his articles. I've stylized my
investing techniques after alot of his idea's and its worked pretty well for
me so far:)

